

The Man Who Made the UK Say “I’m Sorry For What We Did To Turing.” - steven
https://medium.com/backchannel/the-man-who-made-the-uk-say-im-sorry-for-what-we-did-to-turing-8fc468dcea6b

======
zimpenfish
It's a fine piece of work by jgc to get the apology but Turing was merely one
of many thousands persecuted for homosexuality, wasn't the uberwarhero
currently painted, and may even have died accidentally.

It ends up feeling quite seedy to me.

------
mehh
I think the author should say the UK Government, rather than just the UK, I
don't owe Alan Turing an apology, gratitude yes.

